# 2014 GMC Acadia - a couple of minor issues.



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

first of all - I just bought this car a few days ago, and of all the cars I have owned, I think I have finally found THE ONE that will probably be my model from now on - just driving it around town, this is an awesome ride.
on the test drive, it drove and sounded perfect.
#1 ~ today, I noticed a very slight "clunk" when shifting from Park into Drive: not an alarming sound, but I can feel it.
#2 ~ is a small round hole in the bottom of the muffler towards the outward end - is this normal ? or has the muffler rusted through in that spot due to the water being held in it.
there is a 4" round black soot spot around the hole from the exhaust smoke. (this can be easily plugged with a metal screw & rubber washer).
other than that, I am very happy with the car and can't wait to take it on a road trip.
it has 114k miles and has been garage kept - I am the 2nd owner - CarFax is clean. (it is oyster shell white in color).


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Back in the day ... a clunk would indicate slop in the driveline, maybe a worn u-joint. But you car is front wheel drive, right?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..... #1, Check the u-joints for one that's gone bad,.....

#2, that hole drains out the condensate,.....


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

yes, it is front wheel drive

(I was sort of hoping to find an owner of this particular model).


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Many people drill that hole to let condensation out.
Do you use the the park break or are you letting the transmission do it.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

*(this can be easily plugged with a metal screw & rubber washer). *
Silicone washer.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

no, I've never used the parking break on any of my vehicles.
I've only had this car a few days - I have no idea what the previous owner did.
(I am in Flat Florida - there really isn't a need to use the manual parking break).


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My daughter in law had one of those that she bought new and drove until last fall. The AC gave out under warranty twice and once they had to replace a hard line. I put brakes on it once for her and she had brakes done one other time, but she is hard on brakes. Other than that, it was trouble free but was kind of a gas hog. It was a nice car, enjoy.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

John Smith_inFL said:


> no, I've never used the parking break on any of my vehicles.
> I've only had this car a few days - I have no idea what the previous owner did.
> (I am in Flat Florida - there really isn't a need to use the manual parking break).


I never use one either, but if the car is leaning on the transmission you can get a clunk when you take it out of park.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

That's one of those habits you should change. Even if you don't have hills using the parking brake will keep it loose and working so you don't end up with a tough repair later.



John Smith_inFL said:


> no, I've never used the parking break on any of my vehicles.
> I've only had this car a few days - I have no idea what the previous owner did.
> (I am in Flat Florida - there really isn't a need to use the manual parking break).


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I had a 11 Chevy Traverse with the 3.6. Same vehicle just different body and interior. The hole in the back of the muffler is a drain hole for the condensation to escape. Normal. Black soot is normal. The clunking may be axle shaft tulip joint, inner cv joint, having some wear. May be transmission need flushing. Hard to tell from a arm chair. Mine was vibrating on hard accelleration which is inner cv joint. I just changed both axles. Vibration is gone. Mine drove like a sports car. I loved it. But someone wanted it more than me so I sold it.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Brainbucket said:


> But someone wanted it more than me so I sold it.


I hope, for you, that they wanted it *VERY *badly. 😊


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

BB & GH, I like this car so much already that I am starting to peruse the 2016-2018 GMC Denali models.
(just looking, mind you LOL).
thanks for all the feedback guys.
here in Florida - I often see a heavy condensation being blown out the exhaust pipe in a lot of cars.
I have always thought how much water was is in the muffler.
drilling a small hole makes a LOT of sense to me. (I just noticed that my Jeep Wrangler also has the same hole).


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Not an Acadian owner but I've owned a couple of GMs where the front CV joints didn't last all that long, although I'm not sure that is a problem particular to GM.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I'll watch a few videos on "how to replace CV joints & shafts" to see if it is within my (lack of) skill sets
should the need eve arise. (hopefully never, as long as I have the car).


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

If you put in new axles, there is probably a large recessed nut holding the hub to the axle. I had to buy a special (widely available) socket to remove it. Other than that, it is easy, straightforward and requires no other special tools.
At least look at the CV boots to be sure there are no rips.


----------

